# Bought phone from someone - Warrenty?



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

I bought my phone from Swappa. What happens if the phone bricks or something. It should be still covered under some kind of warranty rights (manufacturer's?). I updated to 5.7.893, I wouldn't mind getting a replacement so I could get back to stock, is that even possible?


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

verizon aint going to cover you but moto would. its a year i believe. dont think they cover system upgrades but you could ask. also, only person ive ever known who sent the phone into moto got it back fixed 8 weeks later.

dont feel bad though. hell i bought mine off someone as well. if it craps out my phone is headed out on the slow boat to China as well.


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah the funny thing is I was going to stay stock (well stock radio/kernel) and should have waited a couple of days. Because about 3 days after I upgraded to 5.7.893 the 894 update was found and the whole thing about having to be stock radio/kernel, and I would have waited. But as with all my Android phones its only a matter of time before I flash something. And P3Droid had made the comment that all updates will break root.


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

Here's a suggestion: add the extended warranty, it's only a couple of bucks
I did that once when I had a line I wasn't using. I bought a droid 2 that had an unresponsive screen, put it on that line, and let it sit for a couple months. Depending on who you talk to (that's the case with all problems you have with Verizon) you should get a warranty replacement. If anything else is needed, tell them it was an alternate upgrade and the line used for upgrade is no longer on your account (assumption of liability). Dishonest, yes, but so is all the shit Verizon pulls on us...


----------



## luke1333 (Oct 16, 2011)

Verizon will too cover you at least they do me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Blanco954 (Jun 23, 2011)

eckdawg5 said:


> Here's a suggestion: add the extended warranty, it's only a couple of bucks
> I did that once when I had a line I wasn't using. I bought a droid 2 that had an unresponsive screen, put it on that line, and let it sit for a couple months. Depending on who you talk to (that's the case with all problems you have with Verizon) you should get a warranty replacement. If anything else is needed, tell them it was an alternate upgrade and the line used for upgrade is no longer on your account (assumption of liability). Dishonest, yes, but so is all the shit Verizon pulls on us...


LOL awesome! I liked your last comment. Good post.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> I bought my phone from Swappa. What happens if the phone bricks or something. It should be still covered under some kind of warranty rights (manufacturer's?). I updated to 5.7.893, I wouldn't mind getting a replacement so I could get back to stock, is that even possible?


Verizon will cover the phone. Don't mention where you bought it, doesn't matter. They'll honor the warranty. Every used phone I've bought I have had a warranty replacement within 2 weeks.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

I've brought phones and all. They always cover it so.


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

They won't cover you. Here is what support said to me about ebay/craigslist phones:

My name is Larry and you have a great question about the one year manufacturer's warranty. I am happy to answer your question. Although a wireless device may be compatible with our network, we cannot guarantee the equipment's performance, nor can we honor the manufacturer's warranty on wireless devices not purchased through Verizon Wireless or one of our authorized agents. I apologize for any inconveniences this may cause.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxrbxxx (Sep 24, 2011)

Character Zero said:


> I bought my phone from Swappa. What happens if the phone bricks or something. It should be still covered under some kind of warranty rights (manufacturer's?). I updated to 5.7.893, I wouldn't mind getting a replacement so I could get back to stock, is that even possible?


I bought a phone off eBay, and it was broke and i had Verizon replace it. They did not want to but i bitches and moaned about how i have been a customer for 6 yrs and have given them so much money. If you have already been paying for insurance it should be covered also because they where going to replace for me also but i didn't want to pay. If first try dont work just keep trying until you get someone who dont care, only took me 2 tries. So if Verizon will not, maybe someone would would file a claim, wait for it to be approved, then accidently drop it in the toilet. I am just saying if that happened to someone, they would replace it, i would NEVER do that though.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

mylasthope said:


> They won't cover you. Here is what support said to me about ebay/craigslist phones:
> 
> My name is Larry and you have a great question about the one year manufacturer's warranty. I am happy to answer your question. Although a wireless device may be compatible with our network, we cannot guarantee the equipment's performance, nor can we honor the manufacturer's warranty on wireless devices not purchased through Verizon Wireless or one of our authorized agents. I apologize for any inconveniences this may cause.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I've had 4 different phones replaced on warranty that I bought on ebay and Craigslist. If you say you bought it from a third party they may have something to say, but you only need to divulge information that is requested.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## s.dubs317 (Oct 8, 2011)

They may cover it, they may not. If you have either the extended warranty or tec (insurance & extended warranty) feature on your line, you'll be fine. I was a tech for them for 6 years until they laid us all off at the end of August, and have probably processed 20,000+ warranty replacements in my time there, so I know how it works. The one year warranty will only be honored if you purchased the device from a direct or indirect agent, brand spankin' new. The extended warranty is the only thing that gets you a warranty replacement on a used phone. As the system sees it, you're paying $1.99 for a warranty (or $6.99 if you have tec), so it honors it, and the rep orders you a fru (field replacement unit) or clnr (certified like new replacement) as vzw likes to call them. You're basically getting a refurbished phone, but every now and then you'll luck out and get a brand new device.


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

s.dubs317 said:


> They may cover it, they may not. If you have either the extended warranty or tec (insurance & extended warranty) feature on your line, you'll be fine. I was a tech for them for 6 years until they laid us all off at the end of August, and have probably processed 20,000+ warranty replacements in my time there, so I know how it works. The one year warranty will only be honored if you purchased the device from a direct or indirect agent, brand spankin' new. The extended warranty is the only thing that gets you a warranty replacement on a used phone. As the system sees it, you're paying 1.99 for a warranty (or 6.99 if you have tec), so it honors it, and the rep orders you a fru (field replacement unit) or clnr (certified like new replacement) as vzw likes to call them. You're basically getting a refurbished phone, but every now and then you'll luck out and get a brand new device.


My experience is different. I will not pay for any warranties and I've had 4 pre owned devices replaced. No hassle or complaining. I buy I activate call in after a couple days and get a replacement sent out. My experience, not an opinion

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## eckdawg5 (Oct 31, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I've had 4 different phones replaced on warranty that I bought on ebay and Craigslist. If you say you bought it from a third party they may have something to say, but you only need to divulge information that is requested.
> 
> Typed with my Root3d RAZR


I agree to only disclose as little as is necessary but they can see what store you upgraded it from or if it's customer provided equipment if they look hard enough. went in for a replacement battery on my bionic (bricked during a flash, now I make sure it's charged lol) and they would have swapped the device out if I had upgraded at a direct location instead of indirect.


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> My experience is different. I will not pay for any warranties and I've had 4 pre owned devices replaced. No hassle or complaining. I buy I activate call in after a couple days and get a replacement sent out. My experience, not an opinion
> 
> Typed with my Root3d RAZR


Hmm, so you bought a phone off Ebay, took it in immediately and got a warranty replacement? First, why did you replace it so quickly--were you already having problems or did you simply want a replacement? Second, did you have to have an actual visible problem with the phone? Third, what information did they ask for? Fourth, did you do all of these over the phone?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, idk how you guys brick your phones to beyond repair...I always make mine a brick and use one of two methods to raise it from the dead lol....maybe do a little research before ya run for a replacement?


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

mylasthope said:


> Hmm, so you bought a phone off Ebay, took it in immediately and got a warranty replacement? First, why did you replace it so quickly--were you already having problems or did you simply want a replacement? Second, did you have to have an actual visible problem with the phone? Third, what information did they ask for? Fourth, did you do all of these over the phone?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I never go in the store for anything, most if the people in store always have different stories. Plus when on the phone with tech support, they tend to listen to your problem better, and not concerned with losing paying customers. Yes I have bought phones ron third parties and then call in tech support and get a replacement sent out, I want a phone that gas been tested by manufacturer. I've never been asked where I purchased the phone. Never been refused a replacement for any reason. Some people run into problems like that. I don't.

Typed with my Root3d RAZR


----------



## mylasthope (Jul 15, 2011)

joelbionic said:


> I never go in the store for anything, most if the people in store always have different stories. Plus when on the phone with tech support, they tend to listen to your problem better, and not concerned with losing paying customers. Yes I have bought phones ron third parties and then call in tech support and get a replacement sent out, I want a phone that gas been tested by manufacturer. I've never been asked where I purchased the phone. Never been refused a replacement for any reason. Some people run into problems like that. I don't.
> 
> Typed with my Root3d RAZR


Awesome. Don't care that the phone you receive is refurbished? Never received a refurbished one before, but I haven't heard good things about them

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

